# 11-Foot Grim Reaper Experiment



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

*11-Foot Grim Reaper StalkAround Experiment*

For Halloween 2009, I made a 11-foot StalkAround. The result was beyond my expectations. The reactions of children and adults were very satisfactory.

But this year I decided to redo my Grim Reaper to add some modifications. In fact, apart from the dress, I'm going to make a complete reconstruction.

I'll post the work in progress.

Planned
Control of the jaw by servo motor and LED eyes.
Finger control by buttons on the handle
Pan movement of the head with a potentiometer.

For now, here are some pictures of the monster this year.


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

To continue with the experiment, I was able to finish my new structure this week, so, here the pictures of the old and new structure for the StalkAround.

I switch to copper because the PVC is too flexible for the size of the Grim Reaper. I used copper grade "L" and the weight is almost the same compared to PVC.

I used a army frame backpack. As you can see, I hooked the pipes diagonally from the backpack because it makes an angle when it is worn. This fixes the problem that StalkAround be leaning forward when we place the pipes in the same angle as the backpack.


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

The head is now in place.

A receive and connect my speaking kit to the skull. I can now talk in a headset and the Reaper is now talking with me. Here picture of the piece :
































I use a ST-200 BOARD from Cowlacious design, the board cost only $39.95 with the battery pack and the LED, only have to add a motor. I pass a bicycle break cable into the head to attach it to the jaw and install all component in the torso. The only remaining thing to do it's to plug all the power together to a RC 6v Battery.














































Video coming shortly...


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great! Cant wait for video


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

Here a video of my talking head.....

YouTube - Speaking 11-Foot Grim Reaper StalkAround

....and please be patient with my English, my native language is French.

With the pair of big amplified speaker on later, we should not hear the servo motor.

I just waiting for my servo tester and new servo motor to add the pan to the head.

Forgot, the voice it's done by the little black box, a cheap (10$ to 15$) voice changer who I connect an output and input 1/8 speaker connector, like this one :









And by the way, do anyone try to connect a 6v power supply to this kind of voice changer, I would like to connect it to my RC 6v battery and remove the weight of 3 mores aa baterries but I don't know if I will send too much voltage to it?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

looking good. the way it talks works well.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Amazing!! There are definitely some very talented people on this forum.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice job, that works really well I wish I knew more about servos and electronics.


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

*11-Foot Grim Reaper Experiment - Pan head*

Last year (2009), I try to connect an helmet to the beast with all the thing, pan & tilt. But the day preceding Halloween, when I tested the monster, I realized it was much too big to control the head with an helmet. The backpack is moving on my back and the skull is too far for the helmet to stay on my head without pulling of pushing on me. I needed a suspension system for this to work.

So, I forgot the project for 2009 and start looking for something else and "talala", the idea come at the same time I bought the voice controller and the servo: "Why not put another servo to control the pan of the head?".

The servo was not a problem but the controller, yes. Don't know if you have seen my presenting thread, but I try to keep the price of my haunting as low as possible (Have 3 kids to keep in life, lol) and the price of those controller are horribly high. Ex : 115$ for the controller and a potentiometer. And one day I found that :

Turnigy Servo Tester (pen for size comparaison) : 
















This thing is a servo testing unit, but that only cost 8$ and that got exactly what I want : A central position and a manual control of the servo (for only 8$)

So here the thing installed : 























YouTube- Pan Head - 11-Foot Grim Reaper StalkAround

Will install a little control bar on it and attach it on my grip.

P.S. For those who read my previous post, no, you can't connect a 6v Rc battery on the voice changer without "BOOM", need another one now.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

What a great setup for a stalkaround! I really like the idea of using the tester for the control knob. You'll have to post us pics of the finished product.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

excited to see the finished product


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Great work!
I always thought these should have a moving jaw.

what skull did you use?


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Great work. Wanted to know what servos you're using.


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

icemanfred said:


> Great work!
> I always thought these should have a moving jaw.
> 
> what skull did you use?


I buy this skull last year (2008), but It's a pain to find stock..... The skull is all made of very light and hard foam, just have to fill it with a can of foam with a cross in PVC tubing in it.

http://www.halloweencostumesale.com/GIANT-SKULL-Grp-123VA696.aspx


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

shadowopal said:


> Great work. Wanted to know what servos you're using.


Hitec 425BB for the jaw movement and Hitec 322HD for the pan movement of the head.

You can find it for approximatly :
Hitec 425BB = USD $14.99 
Hitec 322HD = USD $9.99


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for that. I have the same project going and wasn't sure what servo would work for the jaw movement. Thanks much. I love your design.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*My Design-22 yrs. ago*

I glued together a huge styro foam block, carved the skull. Found broken sticks along the road, drilled and wired them together for boney hands, long sticks were the arm bones.
I made a boney chest cage that was similair to football shoulder pads, I looked out between the ribs.
I wired two long, thin steel rods to the wrists, painted them flat black and made the arms move this way, the black raggy clothing hid them perfectly.
I made lifts bolted via steel straps to my work boots from 2 by 4's held about 12 inches apart using 1/2" threaded rods, nuts and washers. I had to practise walking over various kinds of surfaces before I put on the costume.
I was about 8 foot tall and scared the bat-poop out of alot of kids without even knowing I had done it, but for days later people were chewing me out for it!
I think the moving arms freaked out most of them since there was no way they could figure out how that could be happening.


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I glued together a huge styro foam block, carved the skull. Found broken sticks along the road, drilled and wired them together for boney hands, long sticks were the arm bones.
> I made a boney chest cage that was similair to football shoulder pads, I looked out between the ribs.
> I wired two long, thin steel rods to the wrists, painted them flat black and made the arms move this way, the black raggy clothing hid them perfectly.
> I made lifts bolted via steel straps to my work boots from 2 by 4's held about 12 inches apart using 1/2" threaded rods, nuts and washers. I had to practise walking over various kinds of surfaces before I put on the costume.
> ...


Would like to see picture of it...... lol....

I call the thread experiment because this year (2009) i use it without all the stuff (movement jaw and other), just a skull head and a robe, and I can tell you that a lot of kids stay out of my hallway, too afraid to come in get candies. My girlfriend even ask me to stay behind the house..... So imagine next year.....


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

One Halloween a customer came through my house wearing a very good looking field marshall's uniform (German, WW2) He had a field marshall's baton, leather gloves, officer's hat, tunic, boots and a skull for a head.
He looked out from a small dark netted area behind the ribbon holding the Maltese cross medal.
I was not only in awe of the costume but very impressed that he wore it all the way through my haunted house!!!
(He was kind of wide and barrel-chested in this costume.)
I used to tell people that my costumes were not so much costumes as torture devices for the person wearing it (me).


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> One Halloween a customer came through my house wearing a very good looking field marshall's uniform (German, WW2) He had a field marshall's baton, leather gloves, officer's hat, tunic, boots and a skull for a head.
> He looked out from a small dark netted area behind the ribbon holding the Maltese cross medal.
> I was not only in awe of the costume but very impressed that he wore it all the way through my haunted house!!!
> (He was kind of wide and barrel-chested in this costume.)
> I used to tell people that my costumes were not so much costumes as torture devices for the person wearing it (me).


Can tell you that I know what you are talking about. In 2009, the backpack of my stalkaround was badly adjusted and the top bar was behind my shoulders, I can tell you that I had trouble putting my pants for 2 days.


----------



## rwelch (Sep 2, 2007)

This is a brilliant idea. Question... The brake cable is fed through the back of the head, and attached with a eye hook to the jaw, held with two part epoxy, right? And then you affixed the brake cable to the had using expanding foam so that it doesn't move in and out. Is that right?
Very smart idea. Very similar to the animatronic mechanism used for movie props. But much less expensive.


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

rwelch said:


> This is a brilliant idea. Question... The brake cable is fed through the back of the head, and attached with a eye hook to the jaw, held with two part epoxy, right? And then you affixed the brake cable to the had using expanding foam so that it doesn't move in and out. Is that right?
> Very smart idea. Very similar to the animatronic mechanism used for movie props. But much less expensive.


Exactly, except for one thing, I don't use epoxy to held the brake cable to the jaw, simplest then that, hot glue!!!!

The skull is made from very hard light foam, so i only press the end of the cable inside the foam (1/8 inch) and hed it with hot glue so the end of the cable don't quit is mold.


----------



## halloweenjunkienick (Aug 8, 2009)

can you please post a link to all the electronics you used this would help so much, thanks
Oh yea and one question, does the speaker with the batteries showing come with it.


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

halloweenjunkienick said:


> can you please post a link to all the electronics you used this would help so much, thanks
> Oh yea and one question, does the speaker with the batteries showing come with it.


ST-200 BOARD (Talking Board) - 39.95$ assembled
Cowlacious Scary Terry Products

Digital Voice Changer - 34.95$ assembled
http://www.canakit.com/digital-voice-changer-ck1011-uk1011.html

Cheap Self Powered Speaker (The Source) 15$

Turnigy Servo Tester - 7.28$
HobbyKing Online R/C Hobby Store : Turnigy Servo Tester $7.28

RobotShop.com (.ca for me)
Servo Motor
For Jaw - Hitec 425BB = USD $14.99 
Hitec HS-425BB Servo Motor - RobotShop
For Pan - Hitec 322HD = USD $9.99 
Hitec HS-322HD Standard Heavy Duty Servo - RobotShop

A couple of 
Lynxmotion SEA-03 Servo Extender Cable - 24" - 2$ each
Lynxmotion SEA-03 Servo Extender Cable - 24" - RobotShop

And 4 x 6v light RC batteries from ebay (4 for 40$) + a charger
Shop eBay Canada Store - All-Battery Center:: Battery Charger Kits, Esky Heli Replacement Parts

The last thing is my problem, batteries. I can't find a way to connect all four components to 1 battery without feedback and grouding problem. I need a board to do so but can't find any with 1 or 2 input (any voltage will be fine) and 4 x 6v outputs. If anyone know something that will do the trick without having to solder a board, let's me know?

Have another project for my hand, will update when I will have time (new baby born 1st of January) and for test you will have to wait for spring, I'm living in Quebec so, 2 meters of snow here and -20 celcius (don't have the celling to test it inside, lol).


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good work on the prop and congrats on the newborn!!


----------



## zedhed (Sep 11, 2010)

Any Update yet... Getting close to Halloween 2010. video would be great.. like to see the head in action. 

edit: SPEAKERS? ---> Also what is the big Black thing on right next to the soundboard it looks like it hinges to.


keep up the good works.


----------



## zedhed (Sep 11, 2010)

I do allot of custom stilt Beasts I want to do more off stilts but keep the size and height. 

Here is one of them.


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

zedhed said:


> Any Update yet... Getting close to Halloween 2010. video would be great.. like to see the head in action.
> 
> edit: SPEAKERS? ---> Also what is the big Black thing on right next to the soundboard it looks like it hinges to.
> 
> ...


It's the voice changer I use in the beginning, a cheap (10$ to 15$) voice changer who I connect an output and input 1/8 speaker connector, like this one :


----------



## zedhed (Sep 11, 2010)

o thought so.. can you post more video on it pan and talk of the head?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

This is brilliant. I loved the video of you talking. I would be interested to see a video of you talking naturally (in French) but with your voice "scary". I appreciate all your tips so far, and your pants comments was funny but owch!


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

*The creation of a beast.....*

Almost finish, will publish progress all day long...

First update, Hands....

I desperately searched an idea for the hands and I came across this site:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Simple-Animatronics-robotic-hand/

I found the idea excellent so I did it 2x largest. I can't hold anything with it but the fingers are moving.

4 feets of rubber hose, some rope, white glue and paint later, here the result.
























Now for the problem, finger are very long and rubber hose not very flexible even with the hole in it, so I good trouble with the handle. Last year (2009) I came with the PVC and keychain design, but it was too difficult on field to get finger in it :









So I do a complete remake of the handle for this year. All year long, I thought of putting motors for each finger and buttons on a handle but the price of a servo controller for 5 servos motors was too much expensive (more then 200$ by hand), so I return to the PVC design but with 1/4 copper tubing. I hold the four tubing for the finger with a very soft cloth elastic from top to bottom and attach rope to it. Much more simpler to put finger in it and less painful then keychain. Add a bycicle handle and voila :
















Only problem is the thumb. I have to pass it over the handle and down so I can handle it with my thumb, but It even more difficult to handle. So, for this year, the thumb will not move.

Next post, chest, shoulder and universal joint.


----------



## zedhed (Sep 11, 2010)

Great keep it coming....


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

*Keep it simple....*

Now for the chest, shoulder and universal joint for the arms.

Why make it complicated when you can keep it simple?

Hanger, lot of metal hanger and a good metal cutter.

Make holes of each side of the copper rod with good metal bit, insert one extremity of the recently cut metal hanger, mold it in circle and insert the other end in the hole on the other side. Add one or two vertical line to keep the whole in place, some electric or paint tape to solidfy and you got a chest cage. Simply as possible.
















The cage don't have to be beautiful or the exact replica of a real one, it hidden under the robe of the monster. The chest cage is only use here only to add some thickness.

Same thing for the shoulder, except that I add some sponge for consistency : 































And don't break your head on universal joint, two screw and a little bit of rope or a big tie : 
















Next post, head movement, battery pack and wiring.


----------



## zedhed (Sep 11, 2010)

looking good. and way to keep it simple.


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

*I Hate plugin wire together....*

Ok, now, for the head movement. I already done a post on this previously but will repeat it.































As you can see, I attach a bearing at neck level, pass a PVC tube in it, attach the head at one end and PVC fitting at then other end and I screw the PVC fitting on he servo motor gear. The servo motor is directly connected to a Tunigy servo motor tester, who cost approximatly 10$. The servo tester is connected on my right handle. I just made a hole in the knob of the servo tester to insert a lenght of hanger to be able to manipulate it.

To be able to run the electornic of the beast, I need 4x6v batteries. Again, I break my head on where to put those batteries and how to attach it.









And searching on my workspace, I saw some ultra-glue velcro to attach cloth. Bingo!
















So I put some velcro on the back of the backpack, the other side on back of the batteries. To connect the batteries to the component, I use a network cable (RJ45), it's the red cable on the picture. Those cable have 8 wires in it, just enough for me. And I know, the big ball of tape is not very a good way to connect wires, but I lose my soldering Iron, so....


----------



## Madburner (Sep 17, 2010)

can you tell us how you made the eyes light up w/ the led lights? I'm trying to achieve a similar effect with my costume, but don't know how to. I wanted to know if those were diming leds? if so where do you get them?

Fantastic work thus far, btw!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

Madburner said:


> can you tell us how you made the eyes light up w/ the led lights? I'm trying to achieve a similar effect with my costume, but don't know how to. I wanted to know if those were diming leds? if so where do you get them?
> 
> Fantastic work thus far, btw!


The leds are coming from the ST-200 BOARD from Cowlacious design. The base kit contain the board, the two leds and the batteries pack. Add a servo motor and a skull and you have a talking skull.


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

*robe/tunic/cape/cloak*

What can I tell you on the tunic except :

20 meters of light black fabric
10 meters of cheese cloth
1 meter of almost transparent black curtain fabric



Find a good pattern of the robe/tunic/cape/cloak you want.









Take the largest size, enlarge and modify to your need. Do 2-3 hours of sewing, or find someone to do it..... Put the robe/tunic/cape/cloak on the beast, add the cheese cloth and have fun with sissor or hand to tear it. Add some hot glue to keep it in place on the robe/tunic/cape/cloak.

I made the robe/tunic/cape/cloak in 2008, in my first attempt of stalkaround, who has been a complety fail, and I not change anything on it. So I don't get any picture of it not on the reaper. Here what I got :























Will have some more pictures and videos later.....


----------



## zedhed (Sep 11, 2010)

Now that you are done or almost done. If you could do something different or change something what would it be. better this or that maybe? or are you really satisfied. I will ask you this again when you have worn the torture suite for a night. 

Looking good.. any video yet?


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

zedhed said:


> Now that you are done or almost done. If you could do something different or change something what would it be. better this or that maybe? or are you really satisfied. I will ask you this again when you have worn the torture suite for a night.
> 
> Looking good.. any video yet?


I worn it last year for the night, without all the electronic, so I almost know what ok and what not. Last year I discover to not use PVC too much, not enough solid, and also to adjust your backpack correctly, and maybe add some pad. Will post my opinion of this year modification after Halloween.

For the video, I'm waiting for rain to stop, almost 2 weeks of rain or wind here. Will be out for the week so I will try to send some next week-end.


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

*Outdoor test*

Here a little video, in french, with my sons of the Reaper. As you can see in the video, the mic is a little bit too sensitive.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

mogub said:


> Here a little video, in french, with my sons of the Reaper. As you can see in the video, the mic is a little bit too sensitive.


Looks great! LOL your poor child. No one should be that scared of their father lol.


----------



## GodSpeed (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome, And thats why I need to try one of these sometime. To scare my kids to death.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow that rocks. I would love something like that!


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

*lol*



GodSpeed said:


> Awesome, And thats why I need to try one of these sometime. To scare my kids to death.


I can guarantee you that he is alive.....

My two sons was playing beside it in the basement for now 4 weeks and the older one, the one who was afraid in the video, was asking me to show him what the "Big Skeleton" look like on me for 2 weeks and he was afraid when I put it...... lol

He saw it without is robe, he try the headset and was never afraid. But, when he saw it move, that was another thing.....

Now imagine a child who has not see the construction part, what is inside the reaper and what control it......


----------



## zedhed (Sep 11, 2010)

Super Job Thx for the Video. You should have a great Halloween this year. Scare them all that's the Holiday. If people did not get scared it would be like Christmas without any presents. My kids do the same thing with every new creature I make. They will grow up having imaginations.
I see the Voice mic picks up the child's screams. You may need to add a piece of good foam over the mic. It will help with ambient sounds.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

SOOOO awesome!! Makes me all warm and fuzzy inside!! lol


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

zedhed said:


> Super Job Thx for the Video. You should have a great Halloween this year. Scare them all that's the Holiday. If people did not get scared it would be like Christmas without any presents. My kids do the same thing with every new creature I make. They will grow up having imaginations.
> I see the Voice mic picks up the child's screams. You may need to add a piece of good foam over the mic. It will help with ambient sounds.


Thanks and yeah, I know for the mic.... Will add one before sunday....


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

*He's not dead*

As you can see, my son was not scare to dead.... lol.....


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

haha omg that is so funny. Your son is a champ!

Awesome job on the reaper btw


----------



## Madburner (Sep 17, 2010)

hahaha, they are almost speechless, it's like they don't know what to say or how to react. Can you walk by cars and people to see your size comparison?


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

*Modification from last test*

The base who hold the servo motor for the pan of the head was modified because he dancing from left to right when I moved the head and the servo tester was trying to replace the head in the correct position. That give a parkinson look to the head.

From :







To :









I change the not so solid bracket in the back for a solid one. Also add something to keep the head in center position when I have to move it and the servo tester is off.

And Like someone told me from the last test, I add foam on my mic. I know, it's horrible but nobody will see it....


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

AWESOME!!! I've got the skull and a backpack so I keep telling myself next year, next year!


----------



## zedhed (Sep 11, 2010)

It is good that you have time to test the beast b4 he goes public. Looking good. keep makeing the changes it can always get better right.
Keep up the good work. I hope you get some tricker treating video


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

*Halloween Experience*

Extremely good experience. Kids was afraid of it, enough to not enter in my hallway, so I have to get out of the way. Adults was searching where was my head and if the guy inside was on stilt.

I post all the video of the night in this thread, I will try to create a condensed of part with the Reaper : http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/100237-haunt-2010-cold-place.html#post983630

Now for the problem. Teeth of the head pan got gripped. Have to change the servo motor for a strongest one in karbonite. I order the 755HB who is bigger and stronger. I also change the side of the controller of the pan.

Other problem, the hole for my arm is to high and my handle for the hands is to high to. Solution, I cut the copper rod of 2 inches in the bottom, where the rod attach to the backpack. Was almost crying doing it, but for the difference between 10 feet or 9 feet and a half, this almost the same at this size.

Other than that, all was alright except of the painful shoulders. Will try to post pictures of the modifications tonight.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

This kicks all kinds of butt..


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

*Halloween 2010 - Video*

Here the video of the Halloween night, videos are bad, but that give you an idea of what happen with the reaper :


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm late posting on this but this costume is outta-control insane! Excellent work!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

UM WOW?? seriously fantastic.


----------

